

Another half-baked notion: broadband + subscription tv + set-top box - thaumaturgy

Sell a subscription service and a simple set-top box (media PC/PVR) package. New customers will create their new subscription account using the set-top box, which will request a strong UID from the server.<p>From the set-top box, subscribers can select from current or past television shows and movies. Let's say that a movie deducts $2.00 from their account, and a TV show deducts $.50. Subscribers pay into their account as their balance dwindles.<p>The data is encrypted using the set-top box's UID. Yeah, DRM sucks, but you'd have to do something to get the studios on board.<p>The downloaded content is ad-free, which the subscribers would appreciate (a la pay-er-view).<p>Content providers get a large chunk of the revenues, plus actual (aggregate) viewing data that they can actually use, instead of the garbage ratings system currently in use.<p>Just occurred to me as some relatives were talking about a movie on pay-per-view.<p>What do you all think?
======
dkokelley
I think the Netflix model is closer to what will work going forward. Movies
and shows are ad free, but supported with a monthly subscription. It's already
too easy to skip past advertising, so I think as we move forward expecting
traditional advertising to pay for viewing is less likely (product placement
seems promising though).

